# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  دانلود کنید : آموزش LINQ to SQL

## Blackk_lightt

سلام
فکر کنم خیلی ها دنبال یاد گرفتن LINQ باشند(مثل خودم). :لبخند: 
یه PDF آماده کردم تا دوستان استفاده کنند.البته کامل نیست.امیدوارم با کمک دوستان بتونیم کاملش کنم
البته جا داره از راهنمایی های خوب Bermooda تشکر کنم

----------


## pnustudent110

دوستان لطف كنن اگه كتاب خوبي رو در اين زمينه ميشناسن معرفي كنن.
سپاس.

----------


## kazem_khodaei

سلام
اين يه كتابه كه هم بصورت سي شار پ گفته و هم بصورت وي بي
http://www.4shared.com/file/56963986...ToSql.html?s=1

----------


## saeid99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم  در پی دی اف اشتباه تایپی داره ...
خواهشمندم تصحیح بفرمایید..

----------


## navidb

دمتون گرم...

----------


## golemgatsa

دس خوش 
 :تشویق:

----------


## maryam145

ممنون از فایل های پی دی افتون کمکم کرد

----------

